# Another tire opinion thread!!!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What do you all think of : Continental Extreme Contact DW tires.................. 275/45ZR-18 rear and 235/50ZR-18 on the front ????? Don't be shy with your answers :confused Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric,
You may have rubbing issues with the 50s on the front, 45's may be a better choice and are 1" shorter. I went with a taller tire on the 66 and they would occasionally catch the wheel well trim in front of the tire while turning.

JMHO


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Randy! That's what I am looking for, 1st hand experiance!!! Hows everything? Eric :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Gold Plated HURST wheels in 14X6 with BIAS PLY F-70-14 REDLINES!! It would be like trying to rollerskate on a frozen lake!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, You ain't kiddin' !!!......I like the old tall side wall look, but must use 17" or 18" rims due to 12" Wilwood discs. I can't find tall AND wide tires in 17. So I might put 17"on the front, and 18" on the rear.....gotta see some side wall AND make some traction!:willy: Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Seriously, Eric, with your powertrain, maximum traction, handling, and safety is your concern. You really have to use the "modern" rubber to get the job done. 17-18 rims aren't really "over the top" these days for a road car. It isn't "Ghetto" until you get 20's or bigger....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No Ghetto, no rubberbands!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I think your car will need the the stickiest rubber you can get E, and the 18's will look sharp as you can tweak that adjustable suspension for just the right stance. I have 245/60 R-15's on 8" wide rims up front and found out today when we were pushing it on the trailer to take it to the spray booth that they rub on the front of the right fender (luckily before i drove it). what size would i need to drop down to for another 1" (1/2" more clearance) smaller in height so i don't tear my freshly painted fender off? I will use the old ones for spares in the back, sure i will go through the first set in no time with smokey burnouts...:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Instg8ter said:


> I think your car will need the the stickiest rubber you can get E, and the 18's will look sharp as you can tweak that adjustable suspension for just the right stance. I have 245/60 R-15's on 8" wide rims up front and found out today when we were pushing it on the trailer to take it to the spray booth that they rub on the front of the right fender (luckily before i drove it). what size would i need to drop down to for another 1" (1/2" more clearance) smaller in height so i don't tear my freshly painted fender off? I will use the old ones for spares in the back, sure i will go through the first set in no time with smokey burnouts...:willy:


Your current 245/60-15 tires are 26.5" tall, a 245/50-15 is 24.64" tall, if you want to go with a narrower tire, the 235/60-15 is 26.01" tall and the 235/50-15 is 24.25" tall.

You could add 1/2" to 1" inch to the wheel's backspacing if you want to keep the same size tire and use new wheels. Check the inside clearance with the tires fully turned to make sure there is room.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Randy, rims are staying could not buy two for what i paid for the whole set with rubber and they are all new 245 60's so i willl have extra set for the back and i will probably go a bit smaller and narrower as the new HD springs sit a bit high also.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree What Randy said!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just so everyone knows.... Tire Rack . com has an excellent chart for sizes....click on "shop by size" and go from there. Eric


----------

